# Sad but true, it's time to scale down



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

As allot of you know. In the past four years I’ve had some major health issues. Due to my health, my insurance company will not let me use my 58’ Hatteras Sportfisherman. For the past two years the boat has been shrink wrapped and just sitting. Not being able to use her is driving me nucking futs!

I could just tell the insurance company to go blow a goat and use it anyway. The fact is the boat is worth to much money not to insure. On May 1st the Hatteras will be listed with my broker and be sold ASAP. 

This is kind of a passage of death for a boater. You see when you are younger, your always looking for a way to get into a bigger boat. As you get older, for what ever reason things start to reverse. With that said, I’ve been looking at smaller boats for about three months. I guess it’s my time for a u-turn.

Now for the good news. Got a call, fax and some photos from the broker tonight. He found a 1991 Luhrs 340 Sportfish loaded in excellent condition I can pickup at a great price. 

After seeing the photos, reading the specs and talking with the broker and owner for over a hour. I’m 99.9% sure this will be my next boat. The cool thing is, at the price I’m getting this boat for. I’ll be able to get a second boat, a CC that will be trailerable.

Here is a pic and some specs. I’ve got 10 or 12 photos of the boat. Later tonight I’ll do a slideshow of the rest of the boat…..Tightlines









*1991 Luhrs 340 Sportfisher *

*BOAT SLIDESHOW * 

*GALLEY EQUIPMENT / CABIN / HEAD*

Microwave 
2-Burner Stove 
Norcold Refrigerator 
Blender 
Coffee Maker 
Sink 
Silverware and Dishware
Full Head With Shower
Large Forward V-berth With Cedar Lockers
Convertible Four Person Dinette / Sleeps Two
Sofa With Storage
Custom Mirrored Overhead Rod Storage
Ample Cabinets / Lockers And Storage 

*ELECTRONICS NAV* 

Garmin Color GPS Chartplotter 
Furuno Color DF/FF
Furuno Color 67 Mile Radar 
Simrad VHF
Cobra CB/SSB
Robertson Auto Pilot 

*ELECTRICAL SYSTEM* 

35K Onan Generator 
AC/Heat 
Stereo am/fm/CD 
Batteries
Heylon Fire System
Shore Power Cables 

*DECK & HULL*

34 Feet At Waterline - !2 Foot 6 Inch Beam
Tuna Tower - New tachs, wiring and cables 
Rupp Outriggers And Downriggers 
Custom Cockpit Wet Bar – Tackle Center 
New bridge enclosure
Spreader Lights / Cockpit Lights / Underwater Transom Lights
Two Large Fish Boxes and Livewell
Fresh / Saltwater Washdown
Fighting Chair 
Anchor/Windlass
Fenders And Dock Lines 
New risers, elbows, manifolds and all hoses in 2004 
Teak and Holly Sole in Cabin 
Trim Tabs
New Props, Rudders and Zincs in 2004


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Clyde, I know how much you wanted to take that boat out. At least you will still be able to get another boat, and I'm sure the insurance premiums will be less.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That sucks but your health takes precedence my friend! You know what when it goes on the market let me know how much, maybe I can buy it from you.     J/K


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry about the health problems. Welcome back to the dark side. That Luhrs well look mighty handsome is the Fall MSSA Rock tournament.  I'm ready. Instead of paying for a motel room I'd rather use the money for your gas tank and stay on board.  All kidding aside, I'm glad things will be a little more manageable now. 

Catman.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Just don't let the Asian Connection on that new boat and you will be alright!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Just don't let the Asian Connection on that new boat and you will be alright!


.......



what?...no keg stand.......??

Sorry ta hear yer losing her HAt......Maybe I can help ya Christen the new boat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the opportunity for a P&S party.  

Catman.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry your losing her Hat, I wanted to fish her with ya. Guess I'll have to settle for a ride on your new little boat...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks guys!*

After 15 years the Hatteras will be hard to let go.  The Luhrs is a nice boat but it ain't no Hatteras!  

At least I'll be able to get back on the water.  The insurance Co. will have no say in this one.  If anything were to happen I can afford to eat the price of this boat.  

No worries, this time I won't put the shore fishing down. I'm just going to have the best of both worlds!  

By all means Al, come on aboard. This season I'll start you out as a deck hand and baiter. If you learn fast, next year I'll promote you to a *MasterBaiter*.  LMAO ....Tightlines

Someone please let me know if the Slideshow is working?.....Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Workin' fine. Talk to you later on the cell.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Nick!*

.....Tightlines


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice boat!!!! Does it come with all them rods that I saw in the slideshow?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Teo,*

I already own bluewater gear that smoke those rods & reels.  If he wants to throw them in as part of the package, I'm game! .....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't know, I may have to get
a first hand look to see if she 
is good enough for you, what is
the owners name/phone number?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*LMAO, fat chanch Henry....*

It's hard to beat Penn International II 2-Speeds my friend.  But like I said, I'm not turning nothing down. .....Tightlines









*Gitt'in er done*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Its OK Hat,I wont be embarrassed to go out on the Luhrs.....    ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Walking out the door for OC Md.*

We'll do sea trials on the Lhurs in the morn. Maybe fish someplace or do a charter in the afternoon.

If all checks out, Thur we go to the table and talk $$$. If that pans out, she'll go to survey the next week. Git'in er dun, Cya! .....Tightlines


----------

